# how long will he need to stay in after neutering



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Hiya i'm taking my 11 mth old Staffie into be neutered on friday  ! 
Just wondering if any1 has any idea how long he will need to stay in the vets for as i 4got 2 ask them oops ! 
And will he need any special care that nite ect will he have to wear one off those stupid cone thingys on his head lol and will he be on to walk the short walk to the bus stop when i pick him up ?
Soz for all the questions so many come intoyour hed once you hang up the fone lol


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Vets are different here - they are out within the hour. A lot will depend upon his response to being anthetised. Cone probably if he worries stitches but my boys all recovered very quickly.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He will be in and out on the same day. They usually take them in as early as possible and don't like the dog to go home until a good 3 hours after surgery so that they can see how they are after the anesthetic wears off.

My dads dally didn't have a cone on, they didn't use stitches that had to be taken out, they used dissolveable sutures and was told to make sure he does not keep licking at it.

He should be able to walk to the bus stop and I think you will have to stop him jumping around like a nutter for a week so as not to tear the wound open.

He may be sleepy so if you have any other pets keep them away as dogs can react differently after anesthetic, my girl was 'off' with our other dog and cats. And buy him something nice for dinner like chicken 

x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

When mine had it done i took them in for 8 oclock and was told to ring about dinnertime, then i picked them up about 4, i didnt walk them too far the next day but after that discouraged any jumping still shorter walks but never kept them on the lead it was doing more harm than good to keep them on the lead, never had ant problems with either of them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, your boy will be home the same day. He will most likely be a bit groggy and wobbly friday night, so just keep him calm and quiet, and make sure he's warm.

Offer him just a small meal, maybe some cooked chicken, anything that will be light on his stomach, and easy to digest.

For the first 5-7 days he will need just short lead walks only. You need as much as possible to prevent jumping up, although is isnt as important in a male dog, as it is in a female, as there isnt a huge amount of tension placed on the scrotal area.

As for a buster collar, i only ever use one if the dogs a licker. If you are watching him and are able to stop him if he goes to lick it, then i really think they are pointless. I HATE seeing people walking their dogs in them.

Neither or mine boys were at all bothered by their sutures, but ive known a couple that have been. You just need to monitor him, and judge what you think is best. If you are worried, then leave the buster collar on when you arent there.

Sutures are usually removed after 10 days, but your vet should offer a post-op check a few days after the op, to check that everything is healing well, and that there is no infection.

And dont forget to starve overnight! Food should be removed by 8pm tonight, water can be left down until the morning. Also, try and make sure he has a pee and poo before you take him in.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx 4 all your replys ! 
He's not enjoyin being starved lol had to keep him on his lead for his walk this evening as he's a scavenger and we hav loads off teens that leave lots off food around.
He has chicken in the fridge for his dinner tmoz lookin forward to him not being able to jumpt stair gate 4 a day or 2. He is a very chewy dog so he prob will hav a lamp shade on while i'mout allthou he'll prob find a way off gettin that off !oh well its all 4 the best and its the cats turn next week  
Makin the most off medivets summer price crashes any1 else registered with them i suggest gettin all spayin neturing boosters and micro chips dun by end off aug lol


----------



## mojostack (Jul 26, 2009)

My vet said 7 days for the cone. He also prescribed an anti-inflammatory and recommended I roll the pill up in a piece of bread and cover it w/peanut butter. Very good idea...it worked great.
I took the cone off for walks around the block, play-time at home, and trips to the beach. Because I couldn't watch my Welsh Corgi every second (and it only takes 5 minutes to tear the stitches out) I did keep the cone on the majority of time at home. You probably know your dog pretty well, but I still trust the advice of a Vet.
BTW, I did take the week off after my dog was neutered so I could hang w/him. Just felt like being there for him.


----------

